# Meet 9 week old Lily.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

After looking at different dogs for nearly a week I came to relize we were not going to get a dog even one as young as six months old. We searched petfinder.com in our area and kept getting a listing of dogs in the Detroit area. Funny many seem to be some sort of Pit Bull mix. Not saying Pit Bulls are totaly bad, if you get them young enought to train they can be very good pets I am told. 
Any way the Detroit area shelters have some weird strict gide lines on the home the pet dog can go to. they have to live in the house with you, reguardless if you have a cat or two in the house, Yard needs to be fenced and when I brought up useing a check cord for training you would have thought I was talking about a stun gun or some thing.

Any way enough of the rambling. We wanted to see some Shar Pei Puppies Wednesday in Saginaw MI and go to Bay City MI to look at two young dogs.
They (shar pei's) couldn't be seen till Thursday evening cause they were at the vets getting fixed. Their web site said they had two females, one brown and one black. That was a mistake, they only had one female and she was Black. She came home with us and seems that she will be a good dog with some training. She has already let us know she wanted to go potty but we were not sure what she wanted at the time so she used the papers we put downh for her. She likes wadeing thru the dew wet grass and comes when told to. Lily is her new forever name we gave her, they had called her Janet Of the jacksoin 5.
She did fetch a stuffed duck to me a few times and carryed a stick for a long time before I finally took it from her On her second walk of the morning.

Lily













I should also mention she has a good set of lungs on her. She gets lonely quick, but she had 5 brothers.
I though about nameing her tough girl having 5 brothers biteing and playing rather rough with her.

 Al


----------

